# Need mug printing fulfillment - wholesale



## lanyahart (Oct 12, 2020)

I need to find a fulfillment for mug printing 
Please send message asap 
Thanks


----------



## Austinkreinz38 (Mar 24, 2021)

Lanyahart,

Regarding your request about a 3PL partner, i you're interested, you can go to the Atomix site and signup. A team member follows up immediately to evaluate your brand and your needs and see if we can help.

Smaller sellers do best with us. 

If it's more convenient, you can always DM me and I'll send my personal information. Our warehouse layout and pod managers are not like anything else in the market and provide an "in-house" customer experience. You can learn about us online but if it's easier we can always talk via DM or over the phone.


----------



## Angelalyn1975 (Jan 10, 2016)

lanyahart said:


> I need to find a fulfillment for mug printing
> Please send message asap
> Thanks


Hi! Are you still looking?


----------



## lanyahart (Oct 12, 2020)

Angelalyn1975 said:


> Hi! Are you still looking?


Yes


----------



## Angelalyn1975 (Jan 10, 2016)

Great! Can you email me an idea of what prints and volume you are looking for? I can also send you my website information as well.
Angela


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Try Distributor Central


----------



## lanyahart (Oct 12, 2020)

Angelalyn1975 said:


> Great! Can you email me an idea of what prints and volume you are looking for? I can also send you my website information as well.
> Angela


Hi Angela, please info your website information. Thanks


----------

